# Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?



## kl.mo (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir demnächst meine neue Rolle bespulen lassen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich eine geflochtene oder eine monofile Schnur drauf machen lassen soll. 
Einige aus meinem Verein sagen, dass sie fürs Karpfenangeln auch Geflochtene nehmen.
Die Meisten allerdings sagen, dass man fürs Karpfenangeln immer Monofile nehmen soll. Irgendwie wegen dem Ausschlitzen und der Dehnung. 
Jetzt ist es so:
Ich besitze nur 2 Rollen und 2 Ruten. Auf der anderen Rolle habe ich schon eine Geflochtene drauf, da ich sie von meinem Freund geschenkt bekommen habe. 
Ich möchte ja nicht nur auf Karpfen, sondern auch auf Aal, Forelle, Zander angeln. Doch eigentlich hauptsächlich auf Karpfen.

Was ratet ihr mir, Monofile oder Geflochtene? Und welche Schnur genau?

Gruß


----------



## heinzrch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

wenn du eh mit Festbleimontagen fischt, nimm Mono, ist billiger, abriebfester, und die Dehnung hilft beim Drill. Geflochtene würde nur (vieleicht) etwas mehr Wurfweite bringen und den Anhieb besser durchbringen (bei Festblei überflüssig).


----------



## suchti (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

ich würde bei normalen Distanzen Mono nehmen und erst bei extremen Weiten geflochtene


----------



## CarpPB (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Ich fische selber auch Mono nur hab ich mir gut 15 Meter Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet das fals der Fisch ins Kraut oder in Büsche geht ich diesen Vorteil ausspielen kann.....


----------



## rued92 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

tach


wie weit draußen angelst du und was sagt die kapazität deiner rolle?

Sören


----------



## aircut (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Ob eine Geflochtene Schnur beim Karpfenangeln sinnvoll ist leight am Gewässer und bei dir. Wenn du auf Distanzen über 100 Meter angelt, eigent sich eine Geflochtene schnur sehr gut da der Anhiieb auch auf dieser Entfernung durchkommt. Du musst halt mit der Rute gut umgehen können. Ne Monofiele verzeit dir bedingt durch die Dehnung evtl. Drillfehler.


----------



## kl.mo (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Also die Distanz kommt je nach Gewässer drauf an!
An einem Gewässer so 50 -100 Meter am anderen schonmal 150 Meter, aber auch mal 25 Meter. Ganz unterschiedlich...
Mein Rolle ist ne Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000. Also ne 0.30er 270m Schnur.
Hab auch schon gehört, dass die Baitrunner ST für geflochtene nicht geeignet ist, wegen der Graphit-Spule. Anscheinend verzieht sich die mit der Zeit... Aber keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.^^
Ich fische eigentlich nie mit Feststellblei!

Gruß


----------



## j4ni (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Mhh? Wirfst du die 150 Meter eigentlich? Und wie ist es denn so mit der Bisserkennung auf 150 Metern und einer Durchlaufmontage? Mono ist vereinfacht gesagt besser und billiger in den meisten Situationen...


----------



## Angel-Manni (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Wenn Du geflochtene nimmst, dann auf Metallspule. Und unbedingt No-Knot-Verbinder, da sie sonst reißt. Als Vorfach eine Fluorocarbon-Monofile und es sollte klappen. Ich persönlich fische gerne mit der geflochtenen wegen der Wurfweite


----------



## Carras (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Hi,

also das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach vom Gewässer abhängig.

Man kann auch mit geflochtener Schnur (Durchmesser 0,17 – 0,23 mm) gut auf Karpfen angeln. Wichtig ist dabei meist, daß man noch 20 – 40 m Monofile Schlagschnur (0,40 bis 0,50 mm) davor macht.

Ist es ein Gewässer mit viel Kraut, Seerosen oder anderen Wasserpflanzen, sowie mit Muschel und Kiesbänken,…dann ist die Schlagschnur sehr wichtig. Weil,… einmal mit der geflochtenen über ne Muschelbank "kratzen" und sie ist ab.

Hast Du ein Gewässer mit das einen schlammigen, hindernissfreien Grund hat, brauchts eigentlich keine Schlagschnur. In dem Fall hilft Dir die Schlagschnur aber durch Ihre Dehnung, im Drill des Fisches. Ich habe auch schon auf 30-40 M Entfernung mit geflochtener + Mono Schlagschnur gefischt. Das ging einwandfrei.

Hat Dein Gewässer viele Holz am Grund, wie z.B. Baumstümpfe oder alte abgestorbene Bäume, dann ist ne Monoschnur besser. Diese "sägt" sich nicht so stark ins tote Holz, sondern gleitet besser daran ab.

Geflochtene Schnur setze ich aber eher ein, wenn ich weiter draußen fische. > 100 m.
Die Bisserkennung ist dabei einfach besser.
Wenn man bedenkt, daß eine Monofile Schnur bis zu 30 % Dehnung besitzt…..da kann (theoretisch) bei einem sehr vorsichtigen Fisch, am Bissanzeiger kein Piep erzeugt werden, wenn dieser den Köder zwar aufnimmt, sich aber nicht wesentlich vom Platz bewegt. 
Aber ich denke das ist eher der Ausnahmefall.
Es gibt trotz allem viele Angler die auch auf größere Distanz mit Monoschnur angeln. Dabei verwenden Sie eben eine Schnur die keine so große Dehnung aufweist. Wie z.B. die Shimano Technicum. Das funktioniert auch sehr gut.

Ein anderer Vorteil der geflochtenen ist, wenn man weit werfen muss. Mit einer 0,17 er geflochtenen kann man einfach weiter werfen, als wenn man ne 30er bis 38er Mono auf der Spule hat.

Und ja, es ist besser man hat ne Aluspule, wenn man ne geflochtene verwenden will. Sie ist fach unempfindlicher als ne Graphitspule.

Bei mir ist es inzwischen so, daß ich meine Rollen meistens so aussuche, daß diese schon mit einer zweiten Aluspule geliefert wird. So kommt einmal Mono in 0,32 bis 0,38 drauf und auf die Ersatzspule kommt Geflochtene in 0,17 bis 0,23 drauf. So bin ich für nahezu jede Situation gerüstet.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## kl.mo (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Also ich hab mich jetzt für ne Monofile entschieden. Irgendwann später kauf ich mir noch ne Aluspule und mach da dann ne Geflochtene drauf...
Doch welche Schnur soll ich nehmen?
Gruß


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

Ich hab zb ne daiwa infinity duo 0,33mm drauf, schwarz/grün.

hauptsache du nimmst eine abriebsfeste!

Und vor allem keine Billigschnur, sprich perca, kogha, behr und der ganze mist


----------



## magicjever (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*



timjim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf jeden Fall immer Monofil nehmen.....erst wenn du inmitten vieler Seerosen angelst, oder über eine sehr starke Verkrautung rüberwirfst ne Geflochtene....die schneidet da nämlich gut durch.|wavey:


 
HI
@timjim wir beide schon wieder
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich muss dir recht geben ich nehm auch immer eine monofil, außer ich angle an einem Seerosenfeld im Fluß. 

Mfg Ralf#h


----------



## G-rÔme (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geflochtene oder Monofile Schnur zum Karpfenangeln?*

technium tribal 0,35 top schnur 
ich hab neh 0,17 whiplash geflochten als schlag drauf ca. 15-20 m 
komme locker an die >100m dranne kommt jah auch dan immer auf angel rolle und angler an
nur schlagschnur würd ich nicht nehmen zu wenig dhenung mit mono kan man mehr gefühl reinsetzen und hat weniger ausschlitzer meiner erfahrung nach
nie wieder neh geflochtene als hauptschnur bezogen aufs karpfenangeln


----------

